# Sakuma



## NTKG

Tommy 

is the sakuma more of a casting line? how would you comp it to sufix tri gold?

I guess I'm really looking for something in the 17lb range(dia not poundage) that will at least be near what the Sufix Gold 17 was.

Jeb reccomended I try it, but after having watched the movies, I try and make it a habit not to listen to SHREK

thanks,

neil


----------



## AbuMike

Ain't much gonna beat that Tri+ Gold....


----------



## AL_N_VB

> but after having watched the movies, I try and make it a habit not to listen to SHREK


That's funny.

Been thinking of trying the Stren 15lbs Stamina.


----------



## AbuMike

AL_N_VB said:


> That's funny.
> 
> Been thinking of trying the Stren 15lbs Stamina.


for what?? sissy fish?


----------



## mtbrider

Hey neil, you ever try gamma? Ryan turned me onto the stuff a couple of seasons ago and I have not looked back


----------



## Tommy

NTKG said:


> Tommy
> 
> is the sakuma more of a casting line? how would you comp it to sufix tri gold?
> 
> I guess I'm really looking for something in the 17lb range(dia not poundage) that will at least be near what the Sufix Gold 17 was.
> 
> Jeb reccomended I try it, but after having watched the movies, I try and make it a habit not to listen to SHREK
> 
> thanks,
> 
> neil


Neil,

The Sakuma is the best casting mono line I have ever thrown, period. 

The 18 lb test (.35mm) is also great fishing line. It is the perfect size for the middleweight reels (656,6500,daiwa 20, 7HT). It is thinner than most comparable mono lines, casts GREAT and has good abrasion resistance. I've landed 40" + drum on it without trouble. 

I believe the 20lb test will prove to be great for the 757,7500, daiwa 30 size drum reels. It is .37mm casts GREAT and I have no reason to believe that it will not also fight and land big fish as well as it casts. 

I like Suffix. I used to fish tritanium exclusively. IMHO the Sakuma is better, I know you expect me to say that though, since I'm selling it... 

It is loaded on all my reels, fishing and casting.

Tommy


----------



## Ryan Y

Jeb most likely bought the line, spooled one reel, then sold the reel and the remainder of the spool of line in a week.


----------



## Tacpayne

Ryan Y said:


> Jeb most likely bought the line, spooled one reel, then sold the reel and the remainder of the spool of line in a week.


LMAO, very, very possible


----------



## blacksand

I most definitely can confirm, that Sakuna Nite Crystal is some excellent, casting, abrasion resistant line. I used it at the North end of Portsmouth Island in late April. I hooked a yearling and a 45" drum with no problem. 20lb test was what I used and it fought flawlessly.Tackle: Century Kompressor SS and Saltist 20.

Brian


----------



## Hooked Up

*brite crystal*

i fished the red brite crystal 20lb .37 ...for 2 weeks back in may.......caught several fish ...2 over 45 ...its a very smooth casting line


----------



## tjbjornsen

Tommy,
Would I be correct that the Sakuma that you stock is the high viz yellow version?
Does the quality you speak of go all the way down the lineup to the 11# test?
Tom


----------



## tjbjornsen

And do you bring in any of their other products, specifically the beads?


----------



## mtbrider

tjbjornsen said:


> And do you bring in any of their other products, specifically the beads?



I was wondering that too. They are the only place I can find true orange beads, I was about to have my sister buy some in the UK and send them to me


----------



## huckfinn38

Ryan Y said:


> Jeb most likely bought the line, spooled one reel, then sold the reel and the remainder of the spool of line in a week.


hater......


----------



## huckfinn38

NTKG said:


> Tommy
> 
> is the sakuma more of a casting line? how would you comp it to sufix tri gold?
> 
> I guess I'm really looking for something in the 17lb range(dia not poundage) that will at least be near what the Sufix Gold 17 was.
> 
> Jeb reccomended I try it, but after having watched the movies, I try and make it a habit not to listen to SHREK
> 
> thanks,
> neil


 
Your fishing partner Lockashrek is the original Shrek. Get creative and come up with something of your own...


----------



## huckfinn38

AbuMike said:


> Ain't much gonna beat that Tri+ Gold....


Where can you still find it????


----------



## AbuMike

huckfinn38 said:


> Where can you still find it????


As of April I could get all you want on the island.


----------



## AbuMike

Don't get me wrong. As most know I am all for trying anything new that comes out. I have been very interested in the Sakuma and Ultima lines for a while now. In talking to different folks I get the same response..."as you go down in overall diameter so does the abrasion resistance". Now with that said, I am no line guru so I don't know bout the Sakuma or Ultima. What I do know is the Tri+ Gold and Chartreuse are great quality lines and fair very well when being casted over the bar and drug back and forth across the sandy/shelly bottom.


----------



## Tommy

tjbjornsen said:


> And do you bring in any of their other products, specifically the beads?


Right now it is just the reels for me. I'll check with distributor on the beads.

Tommy


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

tjbjornsen said:


> Tommy,
> Would I be correct that the Sakuma that you stock is the high viz yellow version?
> Does the quality you speak of go all the way down the lineup to the 11# test?
> Tom


the 11lb is awesome on a metal rod. smoooooth line.





huckfinn38 said:


> Your fishing partner Lockashrek is the original Shrek. Get creative and come up with something of your own...


my response.
http://youtu.be/vpaJG9YQmYE


----------

